# Picture of Pain



## Smokey (Feb 17, 2010)

If you've ever wondered what pain looks like well here it is!  One of the many, many kidney stones that I have passed.  If you've never experienced one then you really cant apprecieate just how bad they really hurt.  Trust me, they dont have to be big to hurt either.  The second picture is of the end of a toothpick to give you an idea of how small it is.  This one dropped me to my knees, squalling like a baby

I know the picture quality is lacking but just the sight of this thing got me shaking.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 17, 2010)

OOOHHH!  OUCH!!!
That had to hurt.
Them edges look sharp!

Good macro - thanks for sharing your pain!


----------



## JasonF (Feb 17, 2010)

Dang!
I've been hoping and praying I never get one of those after hearing some stories!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 17, 2010)

Makes me cringe just thinkin' about!


----------



## chinquapin (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW.....I could feel that from here!!!!  Holy crap I bet that hurts!!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Feb 17, 2010)

Ain't never had one and from what I hear don't want to know what it feels like good closeup of pain


----------



## quinn (Feb 17, 2010)

Dang man some kinda warning woulda been nice.


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Feb 17, 2010)

That looks painful. Thank goodness I have never had them.


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Feb 17, 2010)

ive seen what it did to my dad , say its the closes thing to a male giving birth.


----------



## burdy (Feb 17, 2010)

BUCK 87JT said:


> ive seen what it did to my dad , say its the closes thing to a male giving birth.



My Dad also. It will bring the biggest and toughest straight to their knees with tears. Brutal. I hope I never have to go through it as well...


----------



## K80 (Feb 17, 2010)

That thing looks like it has sharper edges than one of NIC's knifes!


----------



## shawn mills (Feb 17, 2010)

I feel your pain! Had one about 5 years ago. Bring a grown man to his knees REAL quick!


----------



## cornpile (Feb 17, 2010)

Dang it,Man.Thats got to have smarted bad.


----------



## Browtine (Feb 17, 2010)

I hope I never have first hand knowledge of how that actually feels. I've seen others pass them... that's close enough for me.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 17, 2010)

Smokey you know I have felt your pain!!! Those things are brutal & I was just told about a month ago I have another one. I am soooooo dreading the day it decides it wants to come out.

Is this a recent one or is this one from the past? Man I don't think mine was that jagged but it sure felt like it was. 



BTW-Great macro!


----------



## Freddy (Feb 17, 2010)

While a warning would have been great I also appreciate the fact that you shared. I have never had one and now I am scared.


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 17, 2010)

Quit whining! I could have passed it sideways....


----------



## bluetickboy199 (Feb 17, 2010)

my dads brother is a diesel machinest 
he passes them all the time at work and keeps on kickin like it aint nothing 
idk how he does it


----------



## Smokey (Feb 18, 2010)

Crickett said:


> Smokey you know I have felt your pain!!! Those things are brutal & I was just told about a month ago I have another one. I am soooooo dreading the day it decides it wants to come out.
> 
> Is this a recent one or is this one from the past? Man I don't think mine was that jagged but it sure felt like it was.
> 
> ...



This one is a few months old.  According to the doc have several more "Passable" ones



bluetickboy199 said:


> my dads brother is a diesel machinest
> he passes them all the time at work and keeps on kickin like it aint nothing
> idk how he does it



In the past year I've probably passed 10 some are no big deal and then they're the ones that will make the biggest, baddest, meanest man drop to floor and cry like a baby.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 18, 2010)

Smokey said:


> This one is a few months old.  According to the doc have several more "Passable" ones
> 
> 
> 
> In the past year I've probably passed 10 some are no big deal and then they're the ones that will make the biggest, baddest, meanest man drop to floor and cry like a baby.



I hate to hear that! Good luck!

I go back to my Dr tomorrow. He's hopefully going to come up w/ a plan to prevent me from getting anymore.


----------



## mstew (Feb 18, 2010)

I had a kidney stone a good many years ago. It was 3mm and looked like mickey mouse. Took the hydrocodone like i was suppose to, drank plenty of cranberry juice like i was suppose to and went a got on the lawn mower. came out about an hour later.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 18, 2010)

Had several that had to be surgically removed about 15 yrs ago....

Largest was 9mm....I for one understand  pain !!!!!!!!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 18, 2010)

Ouch!  Ouch!  Ouch!  Ouch!  Ouch!  Makes me wince just to look at that thang!  Ouch!  Ouch!  Ouch!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 19, 2010)

i have had to look at this several times smokey......  i can't look away ......   photographically, cool shot. ....   physically....  i ........ have ..... no .....words ......


----------



## Smokey (Feb 19, 2010)

Crickett said:


> I hate to hear that! Good luck!
> 
> I go back to my Dr tomorrow. He's hopefully going to come up w/ a plan to prevent me from getting anymore.



Good luck !!  I tried some of the measures, all to no avail.  Doctor told me that some folks are just prone to get them no matter what they do.....lucky me.


----------



## Hardknox (Feb 19, 2010)

geeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## scary (Feb 19, 2010)

wow.... i have only had one, and i dont think it was that big! One was enought for me worst pain i ever had and i never hope to experience again!


----------



## Hoss (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't blame you for getting the shakes looking at that thing.  Way to many points to give you a poke with on the way out.  Never had one and sure hope I never do.  

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Feb 19, 2010)

Smokey said:


> Good luck !!  I tried some of the measures, all to no avail.  Doctor told me that some folks are just prone to get them no matter what they do.....lucky me.




Went to the Dr this morning & he told me that I do have another one that is about 3mm. He said I may or may not pass it. He wants to make sure that it doesn't get any bigger so I have to go back for another Xray in about a year unless I of course start having issues w/ it before then. He pretty much told me that I needed to drink more & to limit certain foods which he gave me a big long list of foods that are high in Oxalate. Hopefully those 2 things will prevent me from getting so many.


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Feb 19, 2010)

dang it! nooooooo!

My old man is full of em.  I've always heard folks in South GA are more likely to get them b/c of the lime content of the water.  Not sure if that's just a story.  Grew up and lived most of my life in South Ga, so we'll see.


----------



## cre8foru (Feb 19, 2010)

i wish I hadnt looked.... that is something I hope I never have to deal with


----------



## tignalljeeper (Feb 19, 2010)

Yep, I know that feeling.  I have had 8, passed all of them, had to go to the ER for 4 of those.  And the bad thing is that I'm only 21. 

I got it from both sides of the family, my mom says its worse than giving birth.

lemme tell you, not to get too graphic, but it aint good to see straight blood coming from somewhere it shouldnt come from.


----------

